# Onkyo USA will introduce HDMI 1.4 in 2010 receivers



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Onkyo announced that they will implement HDMI 1.4 support in it's AV receiver line for 2010.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ares said:


> Onkyo announced that they will implement HDMI 1.4 support in it's AV receiver line for 2010.


It will not surprise me if they are the first to take the jump to HDMI 1.4 as they were the first company to release a line of receivers with Dolby True HD and DTS HD MA into the market, once again Onkyo will hold and share a strong section of the market and they deserve all the credit as they make some really solid kit and I for one love there products :T


----------

